# Where would you travel as a new IBEW journeyman?



## J_Captain (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm a fairly new journeyman out of local 1547 alaska. As things are right now, I have no at home responsibilities. No wife,kids,house or pets. Not even dating at the moment. Don't even have any family in my state. I can pretty much pick up and go at any time. I just have a few things I'd need to sell or ship to my parents for storage, then I could hit the road with a suitcase, my tools, and my laptop. Throughout my apprenticeship I have had a growing desire to get out of alaska and travel the states. If you were in my position what would you guys do? Where would you like to travel to work?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii to surf, do drugs and listen to Alex jones with macmikeman.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Consider signing up for phone-call type locals first, i.e. santa rosa, vacaville.

Most of the locals around here are 'physically-present' locals where you must can only sign in or accept an assignment in person.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you should stay in Alaska. It's a great place to call home, and the winters are terrific.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> Hawaii to surf, do drugs and listen to Alex jones with macmikeman.



Now don't be sad. Cause two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

49 other states as work allows.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Go to work for Brian.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

blueheels2 said:


> Go to work for Brian.


There is lots of work here, not sure how many on the bench, if any.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

J_Captain said:


> Hey guys. I'm a fairly new journeyman out of local 1547 alaska. As things are right now, I have no at home responsibilities. No wife,kids,house or pets. Not even dating at the moment. Don't even have any family in my state. I can pretty much pick up and go at any time. I just have a few things I'd need to sell or ship to my parents for storage, then I could hit the road with a suitcase, my tools, and my laptop. Throughout my apprenticeship I have had a growing desire to get out of alaska and travel the states. If you were in my position what would you guys do? Where would you like to travel to work?


 Washington,Oregon,North Dakota are some of the states where travelers have been getting out and making money. You may have to take a state electrical license on some jobs in California, but that should be no problem for you, I hear Alaska's test is difficult as well? You get down to Southern California PM me I can give you info on how books are moving places to stay.By the way we are having a Jimmy Buffet fest 21st of September down in El Centro.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## gmd55 (Aug 2, 2013)

local 236 has a lot of work going on right now with the chip plants going up


----------

